

We understand why Etsy removes Electronics projects - jewelia
https://www.tindie.com/blog/i-understand-why-etsy-removes-electronics-projects/

======
xiwi_brendan
I'm the guy who got removed from Etsy.

I want to start by saying I think Tindie is awesome and that I've known about
it for quite some time. There's a reason that I don't sell my products there
and it's because I literally do put them together by hand. I don't use a pick
and place machine, reflow soldering techniques, or order in batches of 10,000.
I build unique instruments for unique people.

I don't mean to draw a comparison between my skills and those of the Haute
couture sewers and needlework types or even suggest that we should install
some kind of massive institution for overseeing what is and what isn't "hand
made," but only to say there is a line and for the most part it's pretty
obvious who's on what side.

~~~
ricardobeat
There are very unique and laborious products for sale on Tindie, I don't think
there is a requirement to produce in batches or minimum sales:
<https://www.tindie.com/shopping/category/robots/>

~~~
xiwi_brendan
I appreciate this, but it's very simply a matter of being associated with
something "artsy" or "techy."

------
andymcsherry
The "handmade enough" argument can be applied to Etsy's more typical products
as well. How handmade is a T-Shirt? Does the seller buy pre-made fabric or
weave it themselves? Do they spin their yarn and thread or buy in in rolls? Do
they forge metal buttons themselves? All of Etsy's products are in some way or
another just a combination of other mass produced goods.

~~~
laumars
While I do agree with you - i think it's fair to say that Etsy have opted to
focus more on the crafts side of goods (at least that's the impression their
site gave me). While it is a great pity for the electronics goods that get
rejected, it is still Etsy's business and their choice. Thankfully there is
other options for the goods that Etsy choose not to adopt.

~~~
timmaah
Then they need to rework their rules. Fine if they want to focus on crafts,
but they shouldn't be throwing out people based on "not handmade" and then
allow 250,000 types of "fabric". Most likely 99% of which are not handmade.
<http://www.etsy.com/search/supplies/fabric>

~~~
esperluette
their rules include "supplies," which include fabric. I have bought fabric on
Etsy, both new stuff and vintage. (I have yet to buy handwoven fabric on Etsy,
but it's just not my style.)

~~~
greggman
What's a definition of "supplies"? Keyboards + Monitors + Hard Drives +
Motherboards + Cases are supplies for Computer Systems. Musical Keyboards +
Cables + Stands are supplies for a band.

------
spdub
I saw someone mentioned tindie.com in the other thread regarding this
particular electronics project. Seems like someone over at tindie noticed,
nicely done.

~~~
emilepetrone
We did thanks!

------
ph0rque
Bravo, Tindie! Self-promotion without making anyone out to be a bad guy in
this issue (I mean that sincerely).

~~~
laumars
I couldn't agree more. They saw an opportunity to gain exposure and took it
yet still managed to present themselves in a way that was neither exploitative
nor full of FUD (i know - i hate that term as well).

I wish more businesses conducted themselves this way.

~~~
abat
Good for them, but I wish I hadn't wasted time clicking on their self-
promotion.

------
incision
Good move. I'd love to see tindie get more exposure.

The last time I bought "maker" electronics from someone it involved finding a
years-old forum post via Google and arranging the sale via email + paypal.

------
fnordfnordfnord
I _can_ make you some transistors from scratch. Seriously, I have enough
equipment in my garage (and at work). But you'd be an idiot to buy them, and
I'd be an idiot to try and make money like that. But who knows? Maybe
audiophiles would pay enough to make a living. Fnord's Transistor Boutique -
The World's Finest Bespoke Transistoria!

------
emilepetrone
PS Tindie will be at Maker Faire Bay Area this weekend. Just look for us in
Tindie T-shirts. We'd love to talk with you about your business.

------
stevewillows
Early on Etsy did the same thing to the vintage collectors. Shortly after they
let them build their stores again, but it was all in the name of 'not handmade
enough'.

Etsy needs to clarify the definition of craft and the difference between that
and handmade. It's an important distinction that they've never set a policy
to.

